# Transfer



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2015)

Well had a little glitch in transfer. Working on it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)

OK.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Transfer done...let me know if there are issues.
I'm sure there will be some


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is new and I like it...






...though you will notice I'm still impatient. I notice this is back but not a big deal







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2015)

horseUSA said:


> Well had a little glitch in transfer. Working on it.


And here is a rare, behind the scenes photo of the ww2ac technical department hard at work!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up and all the hard work.


----------

